# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم سوفت وير الاجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Software ) قسم Chinese Phones firmware فلاشات : التجميعه الرائعه للهاتف العجيب Meizu

## asaad wahsh

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* *السلام عليكم ورحمه الله تعالي وبركاته احباب منتدانا الكرام لكم تحيه واحترام مازلنا نواصل بحثنا عن الفلاشات الرسميه المخباءه نلتقيكم بهذه التجميعه الرائعه للهاتف العجيب Meizu* *Meizu_M1* *Meizu_M1_Metal_MT6795_16102015* *Android Version 5.1.1* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Meizu_M2 Meizu_M2_MT6735_13082015* *Android Version 5.1* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Meizu_M2_Mini* *Meizu_M2_Mini_MT6735* *Android Version 5.1* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Meizu_M5_Mini* *Meizu_M5_Mini_MT6750_5.2.10.0Y_20161018* *Android Version;6.0* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Meizu_M5C Meizu_M5C_MT6737M_ZAL856_999A_V0_0_5_BSP_20170414* *Android Version;6.0* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Meizu_M5S Meizu_M5S_MT6753_20170518* *Android Version;6.0* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Meizu_M6_Note* Meizu_M6_Note_M1721_30082017_QFIL *Android Version;7.1* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] * Meizu_MX5* *Meizu_MX5_MT6795_20150727* *Android Version 5.0.1* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Meizu_Pro_7S Meizu_Pro_7S_M1792L_MT6757_08072017* *Android Version;7.* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Meizu_U20 Meizu_U20_U685Q_MT6755_24082016* *Android Version;6.0* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *نلتقيكم باذن الله*

----------


## mohamed73

_جزاكك الله خيرا حبيبي_

----------


## kingosama

الف شكر لك اخي بس واجهني مرة هاتف ميزو صيني meizu m3x m92 mt6757 مغلق برمز شاشة حاولت فرمتمانفع ومالقيت فلاشة ولا تعرف معي ع اي بوكس

----------

